# Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!



## The-GeForce (14. Januar 2009)

*Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Hallo,
ich habe eine praktisch neue PS3 bekommen. Mein neuer Monitor, ein Amilo SL3230T mit gleich 2 HDMI Ports.

Also, auf gut Dünken mein HDMI Kabel gezückt (ist ein No-Name-Kabel) und alles schön verkabelt und siehe da, nichts geht.

Außerdem: In meinem PC schlummert eine HD4850 bei der freundlicherweise ein HDMI auf DVI Adapter dabei ist. Also wieder HDMI Kabel gezückt und siehe da: AUch das geht nicht. 

Meine Frage: Da der Monitor das neueste mögliche HDMI unterstützt und auch die PS3 in Ordnung ist, frage ich mich, ob es den am Kabel liegt?

Ich habe schon eine ganze Menge im Internet gelesen und sehr oft gelesen, dass das Kabel scheiss egal ist und sogar ein 0815 Kabel wie meines ausreichen sollte. Stimmt das? Den offensichtlich geht es bei mir ja nicht mit dem Kabel?!
Das erstaunlichste ist: Mein Bruder hat ebenfalls einen Monitor mit HDMI. Also haben wir die Konsole mit meinem Billigkabel mal zu ihm geschaft und verkabelt und dort geht es. Warum?

Als ich den Amilo Monitor gekauft habe, habe ich extra darauf geachtet, dass es Bewertungen gibt, die die Funktionalität mit der PS3 bestätigen.
Da die Konsolen gleich sind und auch der Monitor es eigentlich können müsste, bleibt bei mir eigentlich nur das Kabel als Schwachstelle.

Hat also irgendjemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte? Und vielleicht auch eine Kaufempfehlung für ein neues Kabel?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Anbei: Mich interessiert vor allem das Thema des Kabels, den der Amilo geht zurück an den Verkäufer. Den ein Monitor, der mit meinem PC nicht funktioniert nutzt mir rein garnichts. Mein neuer Monitor (kommt morgen oder übermorgen) íst ein BenQ E2200 (1x DVI, 1x HDMI)


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Kann sein, dass das Kabel keine Signale über 1080i ausgegeben kann. Manche Kabel können das nicht.

Stell manuell alles auf 1080i oder niedriger (720p).


----------



## The-GeForce (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

kann ich nicht.

Wenn ich den Monitor anschließe und dem Gerät sage, dass ich per HDMI das Bild haben will, dann wird das Bild schwarz und es bleibt dabei. Die Möglichkeit, die Auflösung einzustellen bekommt man erst, wenn überhaupt ein Bild da ist. Aber noch nichtmal das ist gegeben.

Ich habs inzwischen mit einem HDMI DVI Adapter an einem ASUS VW222u versucht mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Scheiss HDMI Müll. Nur weil die Idioten Angst vor Diebstahl haben, muss sich der ehrliche Kunde mit so einem Scheiss rumärgern. Alle die den Schutz aushebeln wollen machen das eh schon seid Jahren. Da fühlt man sich als ehrlicher Käufer echt verarscht, zumal ich noch nicht mal BlueRay Filme haben will! ICH WILL DOCH NUR SPIELEN (und arbeiten mit dem Monitor...)


----------



## Lee (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Hey, immer langsam...

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kommt da die Frage, ob du die automatischen Einstellungen benutzen möchtest...

Dieses sind falsch... Beantworte die Frage mit nein und stelle manuell im Menü ein...


----------



## The-GeForce (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Ich weiß, dass die automatischen Einstellungen nicht funktioniert. 
Deshalb hab ich die Konsole an meinem Fernseher über S-Video angeschlossen und dann ganz wie du gesagt hast auf HDMI umgestellt. Und das bringt garnix.

Ich hab inzwischen mit einem deutlich besseren HDMI Kabel von Phillips testen können.
Nun bekommt mein Asus ein Signal, mit dem er jedoch nichts anfangen kann, da die Auflösung größer ist als das Maximum des Asus.

Ich folgere daraus, dass das größte Problem vom Kabel herkommt. Ich besorg mir heute noch ein besseres Kabel und versuchs damit nochmal. Vielleicht funktioniert das ja wirklich.


----------



## Xion4 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Der Fehler vielleicht in der Auflösung deiner Geräte? Wenn du bei der PS3 Full-HD eingestellt hast, und dein Monitor es nicht kann (bin zu faul um nachzuschauen) dann kann er es nicht darstellen. Wenn du bei deiner Grafikkarte eine zu hohe Auflösung für deinen Monitor wählst bekommst ja auch kein Bild.


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

aber dann müsste zumindest wärend dem BOOTEN was zu sehen sein, dem aber nicht so ist, soweitich das rauslese.

--> 2. hdmi eingang getestet ?
--> 2. grafikkartenausgang mittels hdmiadapter getestet?? (bei mir geht nur ein DVIasugang richtig)
--> monitor per osd (onscreendisplay) schon konfiguriert --> einfach falsche quelle (vga anstelle von hdmi,...)

??

lg Klemens


----------



## harl.e.kin (21. März 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Wenn die PS3 gebraucht ist wurde sie vorher wahrscheinlich über das normale Kabel betrieben.

Lösung: HDMI anschliessen und ca. 5 Sec. den Powertaster an der Konsole beim anschalten gedrückt halten.  Das setzt die Anzeigeeinstellungen zurück.


----------



## Buckel27 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Hallo leute!Also ich hatte das problem auch bei mir hdmi kein bild und wenn auch kein ton also ich habe hier gelesen ich soll 5sec die power taste drüken habe ich gemacht bis ein pip kam und sehe da auch gleich kam das bild dann kommt die frage automatische einstelleung drücken auf nein und sehe da bild läuft und spiel jetzt mit super ton klasse ich danke allen die den tip hier ins forum gestellt haben


----------



## lassejay (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Folgendes:

Hab seit über nem Jahr meine PS3 und spiel seitdem ohne Probleme über HDMI. Ohne irgendwas zu ändern wollt ich heut spielen, mach die PS3 an aber es kommt kein Bild. Erst dachte ich es liegt am HDMI Kabel aber das hab ich mit dem DVD Player getestet und lief einwandfrei. Hab dann nen Scart Kabel rangemacht und da gings. Hab dann gegoogled und alles ausprobiert aber mit nichts funktioniert HDMI wieder. Dieser 10sec Startknopf drücken Trick funktioniert bei mir gar nicht. Wenn die PS3 bei mir auf Standbye ist und ich die Taste gedrückt halte geht sie erst mit einem Piepen an, dann nach 3,4 Sekunden piept es nochmal einmal (!) und nach weiteren 3,4 Sekunden piept es wieder einmal (!) und die PS3 geht aus. Hab dann die PS3 an nem anderem HDMI TV getestet und da lief alles. Hab auch schon versucht alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzustellen aber wenn ich dann, bei der Frage ob ich das HDMI Gerät nutzen möchte, ja klicke ist das Bild 30secs weg und läuft danach wieder nur noch über Scart. In den Einstellungen kann ich bei HDMI auch nicht von 576 auf 720 oder 1080 umschalten, stattdessen kommt nur wieder der Fragebildschirm ob ich HDMI als Ton und Bildquelle nutzen möchte und wenn ich da auf JA klicke wird der Bildschirm wieder schwarz.

Hab keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch ändern soll damits wieder auf HDMI läuft. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## der Türke (24. September 2010)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*



The-GeForce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine praktisch neue PS3 bekommen. Mein neuer Monitor, ein Amilo SL3230T mit gleich 2 HDMI Ports.
> 
> Also, auf gut Dünken mein HDMI Kabel gezückt (ist ein No-Name-Kabel) und alles schön verkabelt und siehe da, nichts geht.
> ...




Ich habe das selbe problem es liegt weder am Kabel noch an der PS3 sondern am Monitor.

Besorge dir einen Anderen Monitor und dann wird es klappen.

Mit freundlichen grüssen
Der Türke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2010)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Richtig, nicht jeder PC-Monitor funktioniert mit der PS3. Normalerweiße schließt man die Konsole ja eh an einem TV an.


----------



## feivel (25. September 2010)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

schließ sie doch einfach über den beigelieferten adapter mal über scart an, und geh in die einstellungen..sollte funktionieren..


----------



## Thetee (15. September 2011)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*



lassejay schrieb:


> Folgendes:
> 
> Hab seit über nem Jahr meine PS3 und spiel seitdem ohne Probleme über HDMI. Ohne irgendwas zu ändern wollt ich heut spielen, mach die PS3 an aber es kommt kein Bild. Erst dachte ich es liegt am HDMI Kabel aber das hab ich mit dem DVD Player getestet und lief einwandfrei. Hab dann nen Scart Kabel rangemacht und da gings. Hab dann gegoogled und alles ausprobiert aber mit nichts funktioniert HDMI wieder. Dieser 10sec Startknopf drücken Trick funktioniert bei mir gar nicht. Wenn die PS3 bei mir auf Standbye ist und ich die Taste gedrückt halte geht sie erst mit einem Piepen an, dann nach 3,4 Sekunden piept es nochmal einmal (!) und nach weiteren 3,4 Sekunden piept es wieder einmal (!) und die PS3 geht aus. Hab dann die PS3 an nem anderem HDMI TV getestet und da lief alles. Hab auch schon versucht alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzustellen aber wenn ich dann, bei der Frage ob ich das HDMI Gerät nutzen möchte, ja klicke ist das Bild 30secs weg und läuft danach wieder nur noch über Scart. In den Einstellungen kann ich bei HDMI auch nicht von 576 auf 720 oder 1080 umschalten, stattdessen kommt nur wieder der Fragebildschirm ob ich HDMI als Ton und Bildquelle nutzen möchte und wenn ich da auf JA klicke wird der Bildschirm wieder schwarz.
> 
> Hab keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch ändern soll damits wieder auf HDMI läuft. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?



Habe 1 zu 1 das selbe Problem! Alles ging einwandfrei vorher und von einem auf den anderen Tag will es nicht mehr?!
Habe einen ASUS VW222U der HDCP unterstützt, habe zwei verschiedenen HDMI-DVI Adapterkabel von denen ich sicher sagen kann das sie beide noch funktionieren, da die XBox problemlos ein Bild wiedergibt. Die PS3 funktioniert auch normal und wie gesagt, es hat bereits alles funktioniert.
Es gibt für mich gar keinen logischen Grund, warum das plötzlich nicht mehr gehen soll, außer der HDMI-Ausgang der PS3 ist defekt. Wäre dann aber echt ein Sonntagsgerät.

Da der zitierte Beitrag bald 2 Jahre alt ist: wurde da mittlerweile ne Lösung gefunden?!?!?!


----------



## Thetee (15. September 2011)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Da es im Netz unzählige Foreneinträge zu genau diesem Thema gibt, die alle in allgemeiner Ahnungslosigkeit verlaufen und offen bleiben, will ich hier mal wenigsten eine Entwicklung beschreiben.
Mein eigener Monitor, der ASUS VW222U ist nur HD Ready, kann also nur mit der hochskalierten Auflösung 1080i arbeiten, denke ich, während ein FullHD 1080p kann.
Habe mir einen FullHD Monitor geliehen, darauf hats auch wieder mit dem HDMI-DVI Anschluss geklappt. Habe so dann den HDMI Benutzerdefniert eingestellt mit 1080i bzw. 720p, jetzt gehts wieder auf beiden Monitoren. Das war aber schon vorher so. Kann also sein, dass entweder ein installiertes Spiel oder so etwas diese Einstellung vielleicht ändert? Bin mal gespannt ob und wann es wieder Probleme geben wird...


----------



## Timboplayer (9. September 2015)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*



lassejay schrieb:


> Folgendes:
> 
> Hab seit über nem Jahr meine PS3 und spiel seitdem ohne Probleme über HDMI. Ohne irgendwas zu ändern wollt ich heut spielen, mach die PS3 an aber es kommt kein Bild. Erst dachte ich es liegt am HDMI Kabel aber das hab ich mit dem DVD Player getestet und lief einwandfrei. Hab dann nen Scart Kabel rangemacht und da gings. Hab dann gegoogled und alles ausprobiert aber mit nichts funktioniert HDMI wieder. Dieser 10sec Startknopf drücken Trick funktioniert bei mir gar nicht. Wenn die PS3 bei mir auf Standbye ist und ich die Taste gedrückt halte geht sie erst mit einem Piepen an, dann nach 3,4 Sekunden piept es nochmal einmal (!) und nach weiteren 3,4 Sekunden piept es wieder einmal (!) und die PS3 geht aus. Hab dann die PS3 an nem anderem HDMI TV getestet und da lief alles. Hab auch schon versucht alles auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzustellen aber wenn ich dann, bei der Frage ob ich das HDMI Gerät nutzen möchte, ja klicke ist das Bild 30secs weg und läuft danach wieder nur noch über Scart. In den Einstellungen kann ich bei HDMI auch nicht von 576 auf 720 oder 1080 umschalten, stattdessen kommt nur wieder der Fragebildschirm ob ich HDMI als Ton und Bildquelle nutzen möchte und wenn ich da auf JA klicke wird der Bildschirm wieder schwarz.
> 
> Hab keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch ändern soll damits wieder auf HDMI läuft. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?





Thetee schrieb:


> Habe 1 zu 1 das selbe Problem! Alles ging einwandfrei vorher und von einem auf den anderen Tag will es nicht mehr?!
> Habe einen ASUS VW222U der HDCP unterstützt, habe zwei verschiedenen HDMI-DVI Adapterkabel von denen ich sicher sagen kann das sie beide noch funktionieren, da die XBox problemlos ein Bild wiedergibt. Die PS3 funktioniert auch normal und wie gesagt, es hat bereits alles funktioniert.
> Es gibt für mich gar keinen logischen Grund, warum das plötzlich nicht mehr gehen soll, außer der HDMI-Ausgang der PS3 ist defekt. Wäre dann aber echt ein Sonntagsgerät.
> 
> Da der zitierte Beitrag bald 2 Jahre alt ist: wurde da mittlerweile ne Lösung gefunden?!?!?!






Genau das selbe Problem habe ich jetzt auch.
Gibt es indzwischen (5 Jahre später) eine Erklärung oder Lösung dafür ? 
Es ist echt zum verzweifeln !! ....


----------



## DrKillkill (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Playstation 3 - kein Bild über HDMI!*

Bei mir hatte das Folgende geholfen.

- Wenn kein Bild: ca. 5-10 Sekunden auf den PS3 Button am Controller drücken, dann resetted sich die Anzeige auf PAL (576er Auflösung).
- Dann auf Einstellungen --> Anzeige-Einstellungen
- Manuelle Konfiguration auswählen. 
- 1080p abwählen, stattdessen 720p und/oder 1080i wählen.

Das dann bstätigen. Voila, zurück ist das HD-Bild.

Gruß,

DrKK


----------

